# Studying in Australia



## satooh (Feb 25, 2012)

Are there available scholarships for a masters degree in nursing in Australia?


----------



## allisonsmith (Jan 24, 2012)

Yes there are variety of scholarships and grants available for Masters in nursing in Australia.Queensland Health Nursing & Midwifery Scholarships,The Royal College of Nursing Australia Scholarships etc.Google out for more.


----------

